# [TIP] - grep en couleur - (alias)

## Mac Cloud

Et hop un tout petit tip de rien du tout mais bien simpa tout de meme !

Ajoutez à votre .bashrc 

```
alias grepc="grep --color=always"
```

comme ca :

$grepc"grep" .bashrc

alias grepc="grep --color=always"

Bon l'exemple est mauvais mais dens un dmesg ca aide bien !

EDIT : correction suite aux remarques désagréables de tous   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

pas mal ... moi je prefere me faire un alias du style 

```
grep_color=...
```

, il me semble que la couleur peut foutre la merde dans certains scripts bash non ?

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai utiliser la méthode Mac Cloud et ça marche, maintenant si ça fout le caca dans certains cas voyons kernel sensei ^^

C'est une variable d'environnement à exporter grep_color= ?

----------

## theturtle123

```
alias grep_color="grep --color=always"
```

dans ton 

```
.bashrc
```

c'est juste que kernelsenseï préfère renommer la commande... dans le même  style que les ll et autres

pour faire au milieu, je propose un

```
alias grepc="grep --color=always"
```

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ah ok je n'avais pas compris comme ça. Bah oué c'est ce que j'ai fait ^^ (le grepc)

----------

## theturtle123

ouep le problème avec la méthode de Mac Cloud, c'est que tout appel à grep par un script (genre dans une chaine de pipe) pourrait se terminer par une erreur fatale puisque ça rajoute des caractères pour la couleur

un truc dans le genre   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

